# Raf upwood cambridge



## urban phantom (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi all this my first report on derelict places
I did this one with my wife and are dog macs mission its was a verry warm easter weekend prefect for a road trip any way here is the history bit taken from raf upwood regeneration web site



Originally used as a night-landing ground, by 1918 five hangars had been built and the centre became a training station. With the end of World War I the airfield was cleared. 1934 saw RAF Upwood reactivated and expanded to deal with the increasing threat posed by Nazi Germany.

The new base became operational in February 1937, housing two flying units. These original squadrons were reassigned in 1939 and replaced by No.90 and No.35 Squadron. Neither squadron saw combat and they were merged as No.17 Training Unit. When this unit departed Upwood in 1943, the grassed runways were replaced with three concrete runways.

The base re-opened in October 1943 and between 1944 and 1945 was used by No.139 and No.156 Squadrons. Their Mosquitos and Lancasters saw action in Germany, dropping target indicators over Berlin and bombing Stuttgart. After the end of the war they delivered food to the starving people of Holland and returned repatriated former Prisoners of War. In addition to housing several bomber units during the 1940s and 1950s, some of which took part in the Suez crisis, RAF Upwood was used as a location in the Dirk Bogard film 'Appointment in London'.

In 1961 Upwood was transferred to RAF Strike Command and by 1981 the base was almost dormant. Control was passed to the United States Air Force and Upwood became a satellite base of RAF Alconbury, providing housing and support for personnel. In 1986 a multi-million dollar medical facility was opened, delivering outpatient services to American military members in the area. The end of the Cold War saw a phased rundown of RAF Alconbury. The site was acquired by Strawsons in 1999 and in 2005 the last USAF family moved out of the Upwood housing area.

now for some pics i realy enjoyed this place wish i could show more




Picture 099 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Picture 086 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Picture 111 by urban phantom, on Flickr



Picture 085 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Picture 109 by urban phantom, on Flickr



Picture 081 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Picture 083 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Picture 061 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Picture 074 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Picture 042 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Picture 050 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Picture 028 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Picture 034 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Picture 002 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Picture 005 by urban phantom, on Flickr

thanks for looking comments welcome urban phantom


----------



## MD (Apr 29, 2011)

it was full of airsoftys last time i went 
looks like you saw a fair bit


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 29, 2011)

Its so big i didnt no were to start its still used for paint ball lots of smoke bomb shells and glow sticks all over


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice one,I found it a most relaxed explore.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 29, 2011)

Good report, shame the morons got to the place.


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for that i realy enjoyed this place it is a shame about its state lots of fire damage now as well


----------



## alex76 (Apr 29, 2011)

i love this site we was there for hours when we went till the local farmer asked us to leave


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 29, 2011)

the only people we see were walking dogs and kids smashing the shit out of the place im glad we werent asked to leave


----------



## Snapshot (Apr 29, 2011)

As an ex-RAF Brat (the child of an RAF family) I spent the first 14 years of my life on RAF and other Military Bases around the World.

I don't know about you but when I see what has happened to many of them in the UK, just like RAF Upwood, it somehow seems completely disrepectful and I simply fail to understand how it can be "fun" to trash the place.

If the mindless morons who do this sort of thing had to spend just five minutes on the Front Line (in the air, on the ground, or at sea), maybe... just maybe they might realise just how wrong their behaviour is.

Notwithstanding that, thanks for sharing the experience and photos.

Snapshot.


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats the problem i dont think thay no or care about are aviation history and the people who gave thier lives fighting for this country


----------



## Snapshot (Apr 29, 2011)

Too right!

My Maternal Grandfather fought in the First...

My Paternal Grandfather had an eye blown out and a foot blown off by a mine...

A Great Uncle served on HMS Hood...

My Uncle was a Pathfinder...

My dad was RAF for 24 years...

My mum was WRAF (she met my dad whilst posted to France)...

My big Bro was RAF for 27 years, up to his death...

My Best Man had his service finished by being blown out the back of a Land Rover by an rpg, whilst on Patrol in NI...

A good friend did 22 in 22...

Maybe that's why I care?


----------



## alex76 (Apr 29, 2011)

So true little shits


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 29, 2011)

I lost my grandad in the ww2 he is laid to rest in france


----------



## Snapshot (Apr 29, 2011)

I really do hope I'm wrong and I hate to come over all "in my day", or "my generation" but I think we truly are the last generation that actually cares about things like this. :no:

R.I.P. Decency, Respect & National Pride.


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 30, 2011)

I think your not far wrong but people are getting more intrested in war history now just a few who desyroy it


----------

